# New IRS Life Expectancy Tables



## fmdog44 (Oct 1, 2020)

The new tables will run 120+ instead of 115+to take increasing life spans into account. This will mean new calculations for RMD from retirement accounts. Owners will be able to take out smaller amounts each year. This is not finalized yet but should go into effect for RMDs beginning next year.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 1, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The new tables will run 120+ instead of 115+to take increasing life spans into account. This will mean new calculations for RMD from retirement accounts. Owners will be able to take out smaller amounts each year. This is not finalized yet but should go into effect for RMDs beginning next year.


I already have it cranked into the spreadsheet I use to calculate my RMD's.


----------

